# is this REALLY Norfolk Island pine ???



## phinds (Mar 4, 2013)

I just got in a new batch of samples and this one surprised me. The guy I got them from is VERY reliable, but I've NEVER seen NIP look this bland. Usually it's got blue stain and knots and variagated color and is anything BUT bland.

What do you guys think?

[attachment=19738]
[attachment=19739]


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 4, 2013)

Doesn't look like any I have ever seen - but you know us turners - we always go for the ugly gnarly stuff


----------



## DKMD (Mar 4, 2013)

Looks possible to me... The blue stain comes with time, but this looks a lot like the wood between the stain and knots.


----------

